# Roland PNC 1000 Software needed !



## smudge18 (Sep 21, 2010)

I am currently using a dos-based program which is very old and very basic but now need to update to Windows program. Can anyone reccommend one to me? I am in the UK

Thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

CorelDRAW and the driver from Roland's site...depending on the version of Windows you select!
CW


----------



## smudge18 (Sep 21, 2010)

Is that the one to go for? which version? how much should it cost? i am a novice at this kind of thing.
cheers


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

First you will need to decide what version of Windows you will be running then make the other decisions. If you are going with Windows 7 then you will need CorelDRAW x4 or the latest version X5 (upgrade from the version you have to save a little money). Because your cutter is older I would do a test cut if you can with …say the GX24 driver to see if it will run that unit. If it will not then you will need to see if you can get a computer running XP and use the driver posted on the Roland Site (free). You may also need to purchase CutStudio to run you cutter. 
Here is another thing to think about… your cutter is close to being 20 years old, you are getting a new computer… I know the cutter still works but you might want to think about getting a new one to go with the other new equipment you are getting. The old cutter has more than paid for itself in the time you had it. I know understand it works and you don’t see why you need to replace it… this is my only complaint about Roland cutters…the last too long… you are upgrading and replacing everything else but the cutter is still functioning. Just something to think about and it may save you some time in the long run trying to get an older piece of equipment to work with a newer OS and programs. Then keep you old system running as a back until you are comfortable with the new one.
CW


----------

